# Anyone else procrastinating?



## polythene (Jul 22, 2007)

.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I know what you mean. I'm procrastinating a little less this semester, but my classes are so slack they don't really allow me to set goals. Honestly. There's an assignment due today that we will probably get an extention on because nobody ever finishes on time aside from maybe a few people. I brought the sheets home for nothing.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

I think I have one up on you on this one b/c I have an exam that starts in 25 min that I haven't studied for despite the fact I'm completely lost in the class and it's the one class I'm taking that I must get a C or better in (and am too lazy to ever study for) and I'm on here instead. Not to mention in the past there have been a few things that I waited until after the deadline to start and just did some major convining to get them to accept late.


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Doing so at this very moment, I got like 4 exams coming up and I haven't even touched the books yet.


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

dont worry, american schools are too easy.


----------



## kokoloko (May 9, 2007)

always...


----------



## LostViking (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, had 6 months to finish an assignment last year. To make a long story short, I wrote the entire thing the night before I had to hand it in. Oh, and I actually went to my university for the first time to hand it in the day after. Now that's some decent procrastinating.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'll answer this thread tomorrow, maybe.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

We never get extensions on papers.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

yup. hard to concentrate, my mind wanders all the time...


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

right now. yes


----------



## Campeador (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes. I've been so starved for good social contact my whole life that once I got a taste of it in college, I can't focus at all. I just crave it all day.


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Haha I wait to the last minute for all my projects. And no matter how much I know its bad I keep waiting closer and closer to the last second. I do projects at like 2am the day they're due


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Everyday...I have ADD which doesn't help. I wish I could sit down, focus, and get stuff done in one sitting...I'm jealous of people that can do that


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I never used to wait until the last moment. I used to be on time for everything. But now - I'm terrible at it. I've gotten zeros on most of my math homework because I simply can't bring myself to do it. I have a ton of essay questions to answer for Psych, but I can't bring myself to do those either. I'd rather browse the forums or listen to music.


----------



## TunaMelt89 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a midterm tomorrow and alot of materials to cover and Im wasting my time staring at the wall. My program is incredibly difficult and a C- is considered a fail so really cant slack. I too envy people who can get it done without being distracted


----------



## Eirene (Sep 23, 2011)

Olazet91 said:


> Everyday...I have ADD which doesn't help. I wish I could sit down, focus, and get stuff done in one sitting...I'm jealous of people that can do that


I tend to procrastinate most of the time, then I just sit down one day and do all my homework assignments in one sitting. I'm a pretty weird person. Just wish I could write my Personal Statement in one sitting. I've been writing bits and pieces for it for _months_, and it's only less than half-way done. Not only that, it's _not good_. I keep telling myself I'll finish it next weekend, but then either something comes up or I'm too tired/lazy/busy watching Criminal Minds Season 1 to do it. :roll


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

I procrastinate even going to sleep cause that means I have to wake up tomorrow for work blehh


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

maths exam on monday, loads of catch up for 3 other classes


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

You'd better ****ing believe it. 3 hours of time wasting and avoidance so far, better get a move on before it becomes 8...


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I procrastinate all the time. Somehow I still manage to pass my exams. Today I found out that I passed my biochemistry exam with very little effort. I am not saying that I am intelligent. Quite the opposite to be honest. Maybe I just luck out all the time when it comes to exams.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

yes... OKAY SELF TIME TO GET TO WORK!!!!


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

YES! I just started my college admissions essay (due the 17th) and I can't figure out my thesis....

*gulp* :um


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Lyrical Lonely said:


> YES! I just started my college admissions essay (due the 17th) and I can't figure out my thesis....
> 
> *gulp* :um


Ugh, that was, by far, the worst part of applications. Try to find some examples on line to give you some ideas, and then brainstorm/outline.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> Ugh, that was, by far, the worst part of applications. Try to find some examples on line to give you some ideas, and then brainstorm/outline.


Yeah. I mean once I have the thesis written out, my paper will more or less write itself, as I'm a good writer. But it's hard to get my thesis just perfect because this paper is the most important I've ever written. D: And it doesn't help knowing that if I mess up, or the admissions committee doesn't like it, I can't go to the same college as my boyfriend or get the degree I want.

I've tried finding examples, but they helped only minimally. Thanks anyway, though.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I've been slowly doing work for other subjects so I don't feel as bad about not doing my undergrad thesis... It needs to double in size in like a week, but I don't ****ing care about it anymore.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

I like to begin working on an assignment immediately. Like today, I just finished writing two journals (4 pages total). And they're not due til Wednesday--gives me time to do other stuff, you know.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I wouldn't say I was a procrastinator...I just have trouble doing things immediately or when they need to be done...I like to put things off till the last minute if I can but that doesn't mean I procrastinate....I mean the house needs cleaning right now but well I've just got to post this message because it's way more important...you see what I mean?


----------



## shyyguyy (Dec 23, 2010)

Taking my boards in 3 weeks. Already wasted 2 out of my 5 weeks of study time so I'm hoping for a fresh start come tomorrow.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Lyrical Lonely said:


> YES! I just started my college admissions essay (due the 17th) and I can't figure out my thesis....
> 
> *gulp* :um


Yeah, I pretty much procrastinated on the same thing... Now I'm desperately trying to put something presentable together so that I can get people to edit it. I hope this manages to work itself out somehow...


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Story of my life lol.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

Live Laugh Love said:


> Yeah, I pretty much procrastinated on the same thing... Now I'm desperately trying to put something presentable together so that I can get people to edit it. I hope this manages to work itself out somehow...


Same. I'm FINALLY coming along great (I THINK)...but as it's nearly 2 in the morning, I'm sure it will probably sound like **** tomorrow.  As if it weren't bad enough, I also have an essay due Thursday that I haven't started because I've been working on the college application one. >.< And I only got the one due Thursday LAST Thursday, sooooo.....

I also have about ten weeks' worth of math quizzes plus the midterm test to do before Sunday. Although, that was just sheer procrastination and totally my own fault. So I really shouldn't be complaining about ****ing myself over on that.

Oh well. Good luck on your essay. When's it due? If it's AFTER the 16th I can maybe take a look at it for you. (I'm good at writing, and it's good to have as many eyes on something this important as possible.  )


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Lyrical Lonely said:


> Same. I'm FINALLY coming along great (I THINK)...but as it's nearly 2 in the morning, I'm sure it will probably sound like **** tomorrow.  As if it weren't bad enough, I also have an essay due Thursday that I haven't started because I've been working on the college application one. >.< And I only got the one due Thursday LAST Thursday, sooooo.....
> 
> I also have about ten weeks' worth of math quizzes plus the midterm test to do before Sunday. Although, that was just sheer procrastination and totally my own fault. So I really shouldn't be complaining about ****ing myself over on that.
> 
> Oh well. Good luck on your essay. When's it due? If it's AFTER the 16th I can maybe take a look at it for you. (I'm good at writing, and it's good to have as many eyes on something this important as possible.  )


Gosh, it's around the same time here. 2 in the morning and yet I'm awake, trying to get something down. And I sound like a crackpot visionary with my ideas. They're going to think I'm deranged and in wayyy over my head. I honestly don't know where the line is between what's practical, and what's just not.

I've been doing the_ exact _same thing. It's all my fault. And I have no right to complain about it... but I am anyways. I've got a ton over school stuff I should be wading through too. I always do this to myself though. 

Yeah, thanks! Good luck to you too. And it's due October 15. My guidance counselor said I'd be stupid to submit the last day. So... by the 14. :afr Meaning, I guess you won't be able to. It's alright though. And definitely true, the more eyes, the better. And I think I'm decent when it comes to writing too. If you want, I could look over yours after Friday.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

Live Laugh Love said:


> Gosh, it's around the same time here. 2 in the morning and yet I'm awake, trying to get something down. And I sound like a crackpot visionary with my ideas. They're going to think I'm deranged and in wayyy over my head. I honestly don't know where the line is between what's practical, and what's just not.
> 
> I've been doing the_ exact _same thing. It's all my fault. And I have no right to complain about it... but I am anyways. I've got a ton over school stuff I should be wading through too. I always do this to myself though.
> 
> Yeah, thanks! Good luck to you too. And it's due October 15. My guidance counselor said I'd be stupid to submit the last day. So... by the 14. :afr Meaning, I guess you won't be able to. It's alright though. And definitely true, the more eyes, the better. And I think I'm decent when it comes to writing too. If you want, I could look over yours after Friday.


That would be great. ^^ Honestly, I think my math is all due the 16th, and I'm also turning in the college essay on the 16th since it's due the next day. I reeeeally can't afford to let my GPA slip any farther, especially since my math class is SO EASY. So lessee....****. Doctor's appointment 14th, award ceremony 16th, paper due 14th, math due 16th, assignments due the 17th... UGH D:

Honestly though, you can send me your paper and I'll do my best. I'm pretty much a grammar nazi so it shouldn't be a huge problem. Besides, if I know I have NO TIME to do my math, I'll finish it. XD So.....this could be a good thing for me lol

*knows I shouldn't complain about this, but decides to anyway* See? I could even be sleeping right now. I even procrastinate that.

BY THE WAY, don't think your ideas are stupid. The whole point of the essay is so that the admissions officers get a feel for your personality. I didn't like my boyfriend's essay (he showed me) because I thought it was too simple; it was pretty bare, short, and concise, but it had minimal detail and the flow coooould have been better....but he got accepted! So you never know, if your personality shines through it's a good thing.  Sorry for rambling, I'm stupid when sleep deprived XD


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Lyrical Lonely said:


> That would be great. ^^ Honestly, I think my math is all due the 16th, and I'm also turning in the college essay on the 16th since it's due the next day. I reeeeally can't afford to let my GPA slip any farther, especially since my math class is SO EASY. So lessee....****. Doctor's appointment 14th, award ceremony 16th, paper due 14th, math due 16th, assignments due the 17th... UGH D:
> 
> Honestly though, you can send me your paper and I'll do my best. I'm pretty much a grammar nazi so it shouldn't be a huge problem. Besides, if I know I have NO TIME to do my math, I'll finish it. XD So.....this could be a good thing for me lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, no problem. You could PM it to me. And thanks for the offer. I dunno when I'll have it done and ready to send, so I'm not too sure. Thanks and standby though. 

And seriously? Math is by far the most difficult course I'm taking. Partly cause I'm in the IB and for some reason, decided to take higher level. Calculus is kicking my ***. Sigh. I have a quiz tomorrow that I _must_ do well on. My teacher has made it perfectly clear that I have to step it up a notch. Anyways, I don't even know why I stuffed myself into that program. I'm honestly losing my sanity. Meh.

Awww, yeah, I procrastinate on sleeping too. It gets pretty insane after a while.

Actually? That makes me feel better. I need to stop doubting myself so much. And yeah, no worries. I get like that too. I end up talking reaaally fast, and laugh at just about anything. ;P


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ugh Yes I am! I'm supposed to be studying for a test on friday. If I could figure out some sort of cure for procrastination that I could sell to people I would make millions.... I'm sure I'll get to that _eventually_, just not right now :um


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

Live Laugh Love said:


> Yeah, no problem. You could PM it to me. And thanks for the offer. I dunno when I'll have it done and ready to send, so I'm not too sure. Thanks and standby though.
> 
> And seriously? Math is by far the most difficult course I'm taking. Partly cause I'm in the IB and for some reason, decided to take higher level. Calculus is kicking my ***. Sigh. I have a quiz tomorrow that I _must_ do well on. My teacher has made it perfectly clear that I have to step it up a notch. Anyways, I don't even know why I stuffed myself into that program. I'm honestly losing my sanity. Meh.
> 
> ...


My math class is easy on purpose. I'm in early college (I'm a full time college student but still in high school) and I really suck at math. I barely passed College Algebra. so they put me in Liberal Arts. It's basically designed for non-math majors so they can easily pass a math class.

Standby sounds good. Lessee..... Sounds like an all-nighter for me tonight with my history and college application essays, so standby sounds really good.

I would literally die if I had to take an IB calculus class.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

steve123 said:


> ugh yes i am! I'm supposed to be studying for a test on friday. if i could figure out some sort of cure for procrastination that i could sell to people i would make millions.... I'm sure i'll get to that _eventually_, just not right now :um


lmafo xd

Edit: Why can't I use caps? D:


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Steve123 said:


> Ugh Yes I am! I'm supposed to be studying for a test on friday. If I could figure out some sort of cure for procrastination that I could sell to people I would make millions.... I'm sure I'll get to that _eventually_, just not right now :um


That's actually a pretty brilliant idea. I know I'd be a customer. 



Lyrical Lonely said:


> My math class is easy on purpose. I'm in early college (I'm a full time college student but still in high school) and I really suck at math. I barely passed College Algebra. so they put me in Liberal Arts. It's basically designed for non-math majors so they can easily pass a math class.
> 
> Standby sounds good. Lessee..... Sounds like an all-nighter for me tonight with my history and college application essays, so standby sounds really good.
> 
> I would literally die if I had to take an IB calculus class.


Hmmm, that sounds like my kinda math class.

Glad it works for you! 

Yeah, I'm pretty much half dead. I really do think I've shaven off several years from my life due to the stress I'm under. Sounds sad actually, not even in university, and I'm already a sunken ship. 

And you know, I just found out today that my bio class'll be going on a field trip to a genetics conference a week after my app is due. Such a shame. Honestly, that's soooooo depressing. Sounds like a pretty cool thing to be able to include in my PS, but I can't, cause I won't have gone until afterwards. SIGH.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

Live Laugh Love said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty much half dead. I really do think I've shaven off several years from my life due to the stress I'm under. Sounds sad actually, not even in university, and I'm already a sunken ship.
> 
> And you know, I just found out today that my bio class'll be going on a field trip to a genetics conference a week after my app is due. Such a shame. Honestly, that's soooooo depressing. Sounds like a pretty cool thing to be able to include in my PS, but I can't, cause I won't have gone until afterwards. SIGH.


1. _Since you're already procrastinating and aren't going to get any work done anyway,_ make sure to take some time to just relax. So you don't bend under the pressure. 

2. That's horrible. D: Oh well, I'm sure it'll be fine. What's your major?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Everyday


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Lyrical Lonely said:


> 1. _Since you're already procrastinating and aren't going to get any work done anyway,_ make sure to take some time to just relax. So you don't bend under the pressure.
> 
> 2. That's horrible. D: Oh well, I'm sure it'll be fine. What's your major?


Right, thanks for the advice. 

And yeah, I know. It'll get better. Once this nightmare is over, I'll be able to focus on school a lot more. I just have to hang on for a couple more days. I'm probably gonna go to the mall and watch a movie in theaters too... maybe two, depending on how sneaky I decide to be... and spend a couple hours doing absolutely _nothing._ Treat myself so I don't just explode. And I'm hoping to go into medicine. What about you?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm supposed to be writing a manuscript evaluation and analyzing a P&L.

Obviously I am not doing those things.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

Live Laugh Love said:


> Right, thanks for the advice.
> 
> And yeah, I know. It'll get better. Once this nightmare is over, I'll be able to focus on school a lot more. I just have to hang on for a couple more days. I'm probably gonna go to the mall and watch a movie in theaters too... maybe two, depending on how sneaky I decide to be... and spend a couple hours doing absolutely _nothing._ Treat myself so I don't just explode. And I'm hoping to go into medicine. What about you?


Chinese language and culture. But it's kind of like medicine! :'D

Strangely, I found myself SO EXHAUSTED while trying to write my essay for history (_which is due tomorrow_) that I kept falling asleep; now that I've been told I can stay home tomorrow, I'm mysteriously wide awake.


----------



## thankyouberry (Aug 11, 2011)

Must... get ... off... the internet!


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

thankyouberry said:


> Must... get ... off... the internet!


:lol

I should probably work on some math but.... I'll get to that later....


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

I do that all the time, explains why I was behind on 2 programming assignments which I just completed later today.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Some of what I have to do, just for classes: complete two late lab reports, two late assignments, two not-yet-late lab reports, four not-yet-late assignments, review a lot of calculus to avoid doing poorly in my current math class, catch up on pretty much all of this semester's math, write a term paper to get rid of an Incomplete grade from this past summer, and write another term paper to get rid of an Incomplete from several years ago. Going over notes before my test on Thursday would probably be a good idea. 

What I've been doing: Pacing, listening to music, checking stuff on the internet.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Yup all the time, and that's what gets me in ****.


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes. I had made it a goal to be productive this weekend since I have midterms. But I have been procrastinating, but not because I want to. My roommate decided to bring her friends in our dorm room. I can leave, but they know I am always in my room (or at least almost always) so I don't want them to think I'm rude. I would very much appreciate it if they were quiet.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

In high school I was back about procrastinating. Now in college I have been studying for tests a week in advance. I think this is because I don't really have any friends here. Reading, studying, and homework give me something to do to fill in the extra spare time we have in college.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

I've done zero today. Not one productive thing other than make myself breakfast. I've been listening to music all day on my bed. Aargh, I'm useless!


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, right now..


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

kittenamos said:


> In high school I was back about procrastinating. Now in college I have been studying for tests a week in advance. I think this is because I don't really have any friends here. Reading, studying, and homework give me something to do to fill in the extra spare time we have in college.


 That was how I was like last year when I was in a dorm. This year I am at a different university and at an apartment, and I can't focus or study for the life of me! I'm back to my old ways :blank


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I have been the past few weeks but its a good idea to surround yourself with people you know who have a passion for things you do. For instance, in my house a house mate does some **** hot graffiti work and is doing graphics and I've recently swapped from a graphics orientated career choice to concept art and basically we just bounce ideas of each other and do work together at times in the lounge downstairs so it results in a chain reaction of work. Even got a few other guys inspired to do stuff so by the end of this year it'll be like a Chinese sweat shop of artists ;]


----------



## SoeySato (Oct 17, 2011)

I've been struggling with procrastination at the start of my junior year well into my senior year. I think a lot of it has to do with my lack of structure when it comes to getting work done. In university no one really penalizes you during the course of the semester so it's hard to keep track :<. It really took for my "OH HEY YOU'RE GOING TO GRADUATE SOON" letter to come in before I really felt the urge to buckle down. It's just a matter of seeing goals and consequences. D:


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

i srsly need help cause i do it too often and its starting to effect me badly, i literally put on my alarm for 3 in the morning so i can wake up n do homework that i didn't do when i got home.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

im procrastinating hardcore lol I've got exams the week after next week


----------



## crazybored (Aug 29, 2011)

All the time


----------

